# Bike führer von teneriffa



## 0815p (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo
Ich habe gelesen, das es mal einen mountainbikeführer von teneriffa (autor war glaube ich Haas) gab. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den noch bekomme. Bei amazon verlag gibts nur einen allgem. kanaren führer von la palma , la gomera und teneriffa(von michael leibl). wieviel tuoren von teneriffa sind in den drinn?? und taugt der was?? und welche wanderkarte ist die geeignetste für die insel.
Da wir gerne trails mit etwas technischen passagen fahren möchten, kann mir villeleicht jamand ein paar tipps geben. Mein standort ist in norden, Puerto de la cruz 
Danke für die tipps
Peter


----------



## kamikater (26. Dezember 2006)

Den Führer von Haas wirst du wohl nur noch gebraucht bekommen. Ich muss sagen, er ist super   Habe mich bei den Touren nicht einmal verfahren. Puerta de la Cruz ist ein guter Standort, da kannst du direkt ins Orotava-Tal fahren und ist Anaga-Gebirge (sehr empfehlenswert) ist es auch nicht weit (brauchst aber Auto oder Bus)  Viel Spaß auf dieser wirklich tollen Bike-Insel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burli (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

bin gerade bei den selben Recherchen. Habe mir ein Karte vom Kompassverlag in 1:50.000 bestellt. Damit habe ich bisher an anderen Orten ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Bei Amazon gabs noch ne DVD zum Biken?? Kenn die wer? Taugt das was?

Gruß Burli


----------



## Danimal (27. Dezember 2006)

Tach!

Ich war kürzlich eine Woche auf Teneriffa zum Radfahren. Die Natur auf der Insel ist wunderschön und auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Für MTB-Touren, die von der Küste (z.B. Puerto de la Cruz) starten, halte ich die Insel allerdings nicht so geeignet. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil auf den Strassen die totale Verkehrsattacke herrscht und nur die Hauptverkehrsstrassen bergauf mal ne Kurve machen. Kleine Nebenstrassen, die man auch nehmen kann, haben oft und gerne zwischen 20 und 30 Prozent Steigung... und zwar LANGE!
Klar, das kann man alles fahren, jedoch verbringt man bestimmt zwei Stunden damit, erstmal in die Höhenlage zu kommen, ab der Mountainbiken Spaß macht und ab der überhaupt Trails anfangen. Trails bis zum Meer hinab gibt es nicht. Das Gebirge beginnt auf Teneriffa direkt am Meer, es gibt kaum Flachstellen. Prinzipiell finde ich das ja super, allerdings findet der gesamte Verkehr an der Küste statt... und das macht auf dem Rad keinen Spaß.
Als wir auf den Teide gefahren sind hatten wir neben reichlich Schnellstraßen-Kilometern auch ein kleines Stückchen Autobahn dabei... echt zum abgewöhnen. Trotz GPS und Kompass-Karte findet man oftmals die Schleichwege in dem Strassendschungel nicht!
Ist man jedoch ersteinmal auf 1000m Höhe, dann hat man tolle Trails und herrliche Aussichten. Total cool ist auch die Möglichkeit, von etwa 2500m einmal um den Teide herum abzufahren. Für Freerider und Downhiller das absolute Paradies! So lange Abfahrten finden sich noch nichtmal in den Alpen!
Jeden Morgen fährt um 09:15 ein Bus auf den Teide... der ist meisten randvoll mit Freeridern und es lohnt sich, früher am Busbahnhof zu sein. Wenn man die richtigen Trails kennenlernen möchte, sollte man bei mtb-active (direkt am Busbahnhof) eine Tour buchen, auf eigene Faust wird man bei der Abfahrt oft und gerne in Forst-Sackgassen enden.

Mein persönliches Teneriffa-Fazit: Top-Revier für Freerider, mäßiges Revier für Leute (wie mich), die gerne vor der Haustür losfahren bzw. gerne gemischte Touren mit Auffahrt und Freeride-Abfahrt machen. Top-Adresse für den Winter, wenn es in anderen Revieren zu kalt ist.
Ein Mietwagen macht die Sache natürlich leichter, vor allem, weil die auf der Insel sehr günstig sind. Damit fährt man einfach zum Touren-Einstiegspunkt und spart sich die verkehrsreiche Radanreise. Touren-Start und Endpunkt zusammenzulegen ist bei dem Inselprofil allerdings nicht immer leicht.

Teneriffa ist nett, kann in Sachen MTB aber Locations wie dem Luberon oder Kalifornien bei weitem nicht das Wasser reichen...

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## clemson (27. Dezember 2006)

Der Haas Führer bietet jede Menge Supertouren auf teneriffa, in den unterschiedlichsten Regionen an.
Ob Anagagebirge, Tenogebirge, Waldvulkangebiet,Canadas del Teide oder Orotavata.Toptouren mit Klasse Trails, super Landschaft und Einsamkeit.
Mietauto ist jedoch sehr sinnvoll um an die entsprechenden Tourenorte/Startpunkte zu gelangen.
leider sit der hassführer seit  einigen Jahren nicht mehr im handelzuerwerben.
Wie schon erwähnt ist der Strassenverkehr teilweise a wengerl südländisch 

aber auf den meisten nebenstrasse ist das auch kein Probem, vorallem in den Bergregionen sist nicht sehr viel Verkehr. Zumindesten  zu de Zeitpunkten wo Ich/Wir auf der Insel waren. War entweder Sept/Oktober und mein bruder ist Grad von Ende  November / Mitte dezember dort geesen. Als Ausgangspunkt ist vorallem der nördliche Teil der Insel geeignet. Süden eher weniger. Meiner Meinung nach.

Wer auf geführte Touren steht ist bei mtb-active sicher gut aufgehoben.


----------



## mischuer (29. Dezember 2006)

Man sollte aber immer etwas früher auf der Matte im Busbahnhof sein, da der Bus (vor allem am wochenende) immer gut voll wird. Fahrzeit bis hoch ca. 2 Std. ! Da kommt man hoch bis auf 2.200 meter, am besten an der Seilbahn aussteigen wenn man über die Vulkanpiste Richtung Westen möchte und dabei die Asphalt-Abfahrt zum Parador mitnehmen, ansonsten gleich am Parador raus. Die Canadas sind leider gesperrt zum biken. mtb-active kennt aber auch dort nen netten trail mit schönem flow. Wenn man ins Orotavatal abfahren möchte steigt man entsprechend früher aus in El Portillo. Von dort aus kann man dann über die Lavafelder ins Tal düsen. GPS Tracks gibts ein paar auf www.gps-tour.info.
Würd aber auch mtb-active empfehlen wenn man die entsprechenden Trails haben möchte. Die kennen die enstprechend technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen und man gelangt über irrwitzige Wegführungen direkt runter ans Meer.
Vorsicht vor den Kakteen vor allem wenn man den Trail nach Masca runter fährt. Man kann fast alle Touren von den Canadas oben aus Starten ausser natürlich die Sachen im Anaga-Gebirge. Nur ist meisst dann die Rückfahrt ein Problem, wenn man z.B. Masca von oben anpeilt, und dann zurückfahren muss, weil man keinen geeigneten Bus kriegt.


----------



## Danimal (29. Dezember 2006)

... kann Micha in allen Punkten zustimmen.
Ein Tip allerdings noch: Wenn Du von El Portillo runterfahren willst, fahr die Straße etwa zwei Kilometer weit runter, dann geht links ein ausgeschilderter Weg in Richtung Los Realejos ab. Wenn Du dem Weg lange folgst, kommst Du oberhalb von Los Realejos raus. Dort nicht abfahren, sondern dem Weg weiter folgen (über den Parkplatz/Campsite)... nach einigen Kilometern landet man in einem schönen Kiefernwald voller schmaler Trails. Von dort aus grob in Richtung Icod abfahren und per Straße zurück nach Puerto de la Cruz.... ganz nette Runde!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## mischuer (29. Dezember 2006)

Die Erdpiste an den Corona Aussichtspunkt runterdonnern ist auch genial. Vor allem sollte man halt mal in der Nähe vom Chinyero auf der Lava rumgurken, die grünen Kiefern dazu sieht klasse aus. Kann man ganz leicht machen wenn man von den Canadas nach Weste abfährt und dann rechts in die Vulkanpiste abzweigt. Zurück kann man den schönen meisst oberhalb im Wald führenden Forstweg Richtung Los Realejos nehmen. Der hat ab Casa Forestal Richtung Osten nen super Flow.


----------



## Dotkom (2. Januar 2007)

Ich habe einpaar Infos für Trailbiker ins Netz gestellt...vorausgesetzt GPS vorhanden. www.swotch.com. Ach so wir haben hier 23Grad tagsüber keine einzige Wolke.
Ihr habt vollkommen Recht - vom asphaltfahren ist hier abzuraten.
Video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5296850447469313131&q=tabai
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7079641914380077798&q=tabai
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3612685167229862782&q=tabai
www.medanobike.com


----------



## Danimal (2. Januar 2007)

Dotkom schrieb:


> Ich habe einpaar Infos für Trailbiker ins Netz gestellt...vorausgesetzt GPS vorhanden. www.swotch.com. Ach so wir haben hier 23Grad tagsüber keine einzige Wolke.
> Ihr habt vollkommen Recht - vom asphaltfahren ist hier abzuraten.




Cool! Das sind einige sehr brauchbare Informationen... vor allem die Connection im Norden!
Mehr davon!

Later,
Dan


----------



## s3v3rin (27. Mai 2010)

***ausgrab***

Merci. Sonst irgendwelche Neuerungen?

Werde wohl 3 Tage bei Mountain Acitve Touren buchen (bin allein)... und den restlichen Urlaub dann mit Karte (kein GPS) fahren oder am Strand chillen. Juli ist wohl eh nicht so die beste Zeit zum Biken, oder?

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfvill (16. Februar 2012)

*** nochmal ausgrab ***
Hallo erstmal - bin neu hier...
Nach 10 Jahren in den steinigen, aber wirklich klasse Singletrails hier im Süden von Teneriffa (oberhalb El Médano) habe ich neulich ein paar Touren im Anaga- und Tenogebirge gemacht. Ich war enttäuscht, dass die interessanten Singletrails meist gesperrt waren. Gibt es ein paar Tipps für anspruchsvolle Touren ohne gesperrte Strecken?
Ansonsten finde ich den allg. Tenor, dass Puerto/der Norden am besten als Basis geeignet wäre, zumindest merkwürdig. Im Süden, etwa in der Gegend von Costa Adeje ist die Sonnenwahrscheinlichkeit, vor allem im Winter, deutlich höher (3-5mal!). Dazu kann man jederzeit diese beiden Webcams vergleichen:
Süden: http://www.sued-teneriffa.de/mobotix/mobotix2bar.jpg
Norden: http://www.schauenburg.de/tfs/quinta.jpg
Da man auch im Norden sowieso am besten mit dem Auto zu den Touren fährt, kann man genauso im Süden wohnen. Über die Autobahn ist man in einer Stunde im Norden und die Entfernungen zu Anaga-/Tenogebirge sind nicht sooo unterschiedlich.
Wie es in meinem Heimrevier El Médano aussieht, findet Ihr unter http://www.medanoguide.de/bike.htm


----------



## Dorsdn (4. November 2012)

***ausgrab***

Hallo zusammen, ich suche Touren auf *Teneriffa*.

Ich möchte mit meiner Freundin vom 15-12 bis 25-12 nach *Puerto de la Cruz*.
Wir wollen unsere bikes mitnehmen. 
Grundsätzlich wollten wir nur für ein paar Tage ein Auto leihen. 
D.h. wir suchen auch "Touren mit Startmöglichkeiten" ohne Auto - z.B. die Tour mit einem Linienbus starten oder shutteln.

Ich bin auf der suche nach schönen Touren mit hohem Singltrailanteil.
Ein paar für "mit Freundin", d.h. bis zu S1 und welche für mich, die im Durchschnitt S1 haben aber auch gerne S2 und S3 Stellen dabei haben.

Mal eine geführte Tour machen ist schon im Plan, aber halt nicht ausschliesslich. Meine Freundin und ich fahren unterschiedlich gut und lassen uns gerne auch viel Zeit für die Tour, bzw. wollen einfach nicht in der Gruppe fahren - das macht auch Druck - und das möchten wir im Urlaub nicht.  

Ich muss sagen, ich komme mit all den Infos nicht klar.
Es gibt wohl die Buslinie 348, die man nach "oben" nutzen kann, aber wo aussteigen und woher weiss ich dann welche Wege / Wanderwege ich nehmen darf (1) und welche nicht. Hab gelesen es sind wohl viele Wege für Radler gesperrt und es gibt Ranger die die Wege kontrollieren. 
(2) Gibt es eine Karte auf der ich sehen kann was ich fahren darf? 
(3) Was passiert eigentlich wenn man doch z.B. auch aus Versehen einen gesperrten/verbotenen Weg erwischt?

Am liebsten wären mir natürlich gpx-files, bzw. ein Buch mit Touren und gpx-files. Ich finde aber NIX, das kann ich ja nicht glauben.
(4) Kennt ihr ein Tourenbuch mit gps-Daten?
(5) Hab schon in vielen gps-Foren gesucht aber nicht wirklich passende Touren gefunden. Hat jemand doch was in der Hinterhand?

(6) Kann mir nicht jemand mit seinen gpx-files aushelfen?
Das wäre super nett, hab den Eindruck Teneriffa war doch die falsche Wahl für einen Bike-Urlaub. 
Bitte zeigt mir, dass es doch kein Fehler war den Urlaub zu buchen. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im voraus.

(7) Ich würde auch auf Teneriffa gpx-files kaufen die sich im Flieger wieder löschen , suche nix zum publizieren sondern zum biken. Hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine. 

Gruss, Dorsdn


----------



## scylla (4. November 2012)

(1) "ausversehen" fährst du sowas nicht, da sind nämlich überall hübsche Verbotsschilder auf denen alles drauf steht, was du nicht darfst 
(2) mir nicht bekannt. Das läuft so, dass man hoch fährt zu dem Trail, den man gern fahren würde, dann sieht, dass er gesperrt ist, sich ärgert, und dann... musst du selber wissen!
(3) da es kein "Versehen" gibt (siehe 1.) -> Pech gehabt
generell ist im Orotavatal außer den von Bikern angelegten Freeridestrecken fast jeder Wanderweg gesperrt, Teno ist noch schlimmer. Im Esperanzawald gibt's ein paar erlaubte Sachen, das wäre evtl auch was für "mit Freundin". Anaga ist auch noch viel erlaubt, allerdings geht's da eher ab S2 los 
(5) mein Mann hat mal vor Ewigkeiten ein bisschen was auf gpsies hochgeladen. Suchbegriffe: Land -> Spanien, Benutzername-> rayc, Beschreibung -> Teneriffa. Da die Touren von 2007 sind, gibt's leider keine Garantie, dass da mittlerweile nicht auch Verbotsschilder die Landschaft schmücken.

Wenn ihr sicher gehen wollt, dann geht ihr einfach zu mtb-active und macht dort ein paar Touren mit!


----------



## Dorsdn (4. November 2012)

@scylla, Danke für deine Infos. Ich werd mal schauen ob die "alten" files noch verfügbar sind. 
Ich hoffe aber noch auf mehr Reaktionen, denn deine Antwort macht mir nicht wirklich Hoffnung, dass ich auch ohne Guide schöne Touren fahren kann. 

Muss aber sagen, dass ich nur Positives über mtb-active gehört habe.


----------



## kamikater (4. November 2012)

Ich habe die Tracks aus dem Haas-Führer als gpx-Datei. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir sie schicken. Inwieweit die Touren allerdings noch erlaubt sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Wie schon gesagt, im Teno ist viel verboten. Bei mir ist es schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich zuletzt auf Tenerife war, aber ich kann nur sagen, zum Biken absolut TOP! Gib mir deine Email, wenn du die Tracks willst.


----------



## Dorsdn (4. November 2012)

@kamikater, hab dir gerade meine email-Adresse geschickt, hoffe Du hast sie auch erhalten.

Vielen, vielen Dank dafür, freut mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfvill (4. November 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, ich kann sehr meine Homespots oberhalb von El Médano im Süden der Insel empfehlen! Das sind echte Singletrails für alle Könnenstufen und frei befahrbar. Da gibt es schon auch Streckenteile, die sehr anspruchvoll sind - da schiebt z.B. meine Freundin die 10-100m einfach. Vor allem die ersten drei Bilder unter http://www.medanoguide.de/bike.htm sind gute Beispiele für den sehr trockenen Süden.


----------



## rayc (4. November 2012)

kamikater schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tracks aus dem Haas-Führer als gpx-Datei. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir sie schicken. Inwieweit die Touren allerdings noch erlaubt sind, kann ich nicht sagen.



Leider ist vieles davon nicht mehr legal.
Die Mühe alle Touren von Haas zu digitalisieren hatte ich mir 2007 gemacht.

Schon 2009 waren einiges nicht mehr erlaubt, 2011 war es noch schlimmer.
Der Witz ist, das einige verbotene Wanderwege eigentlich nur von Bikern genutzt und gepflegt werden. 

Die Tourismusbranche setzt hier leider auf einen aussterbende Spezies.
Vielleicht kapieren sie es irgendwann.

Nichtdestotrotz macht Biken auf TF Spaß. 

ray


----------



## Dorsdn (5. November 2012)

*Ok, hat denn keiner legale Touren für mich?*

Ich meine natürlich, ausser den Guides die Sie mir nicht geben wollen.

Dann scheint man ja, (wenn man wirklich biken will) nur auf verbotenen Wegen fahren zu können. Was passiert denn nun eigentlich wenn man sich auf einen verbotenen Weg verirrt hat? Ist das noch keinem passiert? Besteht denn das Risiko?

*@rayc, Du schreibst "Nichtdestotrotz macht Biken auf TF Spaß. " *
*Ja aber wo denn?* Bitte schreibt nun nicht - "das gibts nur noch im Süden" - ich bin aber doch in Puerto de la Cruz.


----------



## scylla (5. November 2012)

Dorsdn schrieb:


> *Ja aber wo denn?* Bitte schreibt nun nicht - "das gibts nur noch im Süden" - ich bin aber doch in Puerto de la Cruz.


 
Morgens von Puerto mit dem Bus nach El Portillo hochshutteln (mit Bike wird man nur von den ersten Bussen mitgenommen, die Zeiten und Modalitäten kannst du bei mtb-active in der Bikestation erfragen) und den Freeride-Jungs hinterher fahren. 
Die Biker-Strecken sind geduldet/legal wie auch immer... jedenfalls stehen da keine Verbotsschilder.
Alternativ selber auf der Piste nach El Portillo hochfahren, einige Strecken, die die Piste immer wieder kreuzen, sind auf dem Weg kaum zu übersehen 
Ist halt die Frage, in wieweit das noch "freundingeeignet" ist, wenn du schreibst bis S1. Furchtbar schwer sind die Strecken nicht, aber halt doch Freeride-Strecken, und die haben öfter mal einen gewissen Anspruch in Form von kleinen Felsformationen, Geröll, Steilhängen, Dröpchen,...

Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass man auf TF schon einen Mietwagen haben sollte, wenn man auf eigene Faust was unternimmt. Sonst kann man einfach nicht genug von der Insel erleben. 

Ansonsten nochmal der Tipp für euch: geht doch einfach zur Bikestation! Ansonsten wird es keine Garantie geben, dass ihr nicht nach einem anstrengenden Uphill doch mal vor einem hübschen Schildchen steht. Laut eigener Aussage von Ralf gibt es ausreichend legale Strecken auf TF, und er kennt sie 

Absolutes nogo ist auf jeden Fall irgendwas Illegales oben im Bereich der Caldera zu unternehmen. Wenn da selbst an einer Piste ein Verbotsschild steht, würd ich mich dran halten. Ich glaub da verstehen die Einheimischen wirklich keinen Spaß.
Generell würde ich es nicht gerne ausprobieren wollen, was passiert, wenn...
Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt gibt's die Ausrede, dass man sich "verirrt" hätte nicht, weil die Verbotsschilder so omnipräsent und gut sichtbar rumhängen, dass es nicht mal ein Blinder schaffen würde, daran vorbei zu laufen ohne es zu merken. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich persönlich mich nicht mehr so schnell nach TF verirren werde, außer vielleicht kurz als Zwischenstop im Anaga auf dem Weg nach Gomera. Auf Katz und Maus Spiele im Urlaub oder öfter mal frustriert ne Piste runterrollen hab ich schlicht keinen Bock. Außerdem kommt man sich irgendwann etwas unerwünscht vor, wenn man 2 Wochen lang Schildchen "sammelt". Die Landschaft ist trotzdem auf jeden Fall die Reise wert, also gesehen haben sollte man es auf jeden Fall mindestens einmal im Leben. Daher lass dir die Laune nicht vermiesen


----------



## rayc (5. November 2012)

Pisten darfst du fahren.
Anaga ist meines Wissens noch legal, aber eher >S2

Nimm den ersten Bus ab Puerto de la Cruz hoch nach El Portillo.
den ersten Trail am Besucherzentrum fahre NICHT rein, sondern ein Stückchen die Strasse runter, da geht die erste Freeridestrecke rein.
Die gebauten Freeridestrecken sind geduldet.

Meine Tracks von 2007 dürften deine Anforderung an Schwierigskeitsgrade erfüllen, diese kannst du als Basis nehmen.
Wir sind 2 mal (teide-Umrundung und Abschlußtour) hinter dem Bersucherzentrum lang, das war selbst 2007 nicht legal.
Im Tenno sind nur Pisten legal, lohnt durchaus mal wegen der Landschaft.
Ich habe mir die Touren in GPSies kurz angeschaut, das meiste dürfte noch gehen.

Esperansa und oberhalb und südlich von von Los Realejos dürften unkritisch sein.
Schau dir dazu die Touren von Haas an.

Wir haben 2011 die Verbotsschilder abhängig von der Abgeschiedenheit immer wieder ignoriert. 
Ich denke beim Neuausschildern der Wanderwege hat man einfach die Verbotsschilder gleich mitaufgehängt. Abseits von Hotspots  wird wohl eher selten kontrolliert. EIn blödes Gefühl ist es trotzdem.
Ansonsten sind wir viel in Anaga gefahren, was uns von den Strecken eh am besten gefiel. Auf Freeridestrecken (wie im Orotavatal) stehe ich nicht.

ray


----------



## Dorsdn (5. November 2012)

Hallo scylla,
hallo rayc,
vielen Dank euch beiden für eure Ausführungen, 
hilft mir mich ein wenig zu orientieren.
Wir werden wohl ein paar Touren buchen und ein paar "alleine" fahren.
Also, noch mal Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

